# Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 DG OS HSM for Canon Firmware Update



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 26, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16783"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16783">Tweet</a></div>
<p><span style="color: #222222;">We are pleased to inform you the SIGMA 120-300mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM F/CANON Firmware Update is now available.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">This firmware update allows you to use the SIGMA USB DOCK with the SIGMA 120-300mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM F/CANON. If you have the products mentioned below, please start up SIGMA Optimization Pro and then operate lens firmware update.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Applicable products: SIGMA 120-300mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM S013 F/CANON</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Benefits of this firmware update:</span></p>
<ul>
<li>It has improved the Auto Focus speed of “Standard” and “Speed-priority” modes.</li>
<li>It has improved the focus accuracy when it is mounted on Canon EOS-1D Mark III or Canon EOS-1D Mark IV.</li>
</ul>
<p class="NewsPost" style="color: #222222;">Please update to SIGMA Optimization Pro Ver1.2 before operating firmware update of SIGMA 120-300mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM S013 F/CANON.</p>
<p><a style="font-weight: bold;" href="http://www.sigma-global.com/download/en/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">SIGMA Optimization Pro Download Page</a> | <strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/909812-REG/Sigma_137101_120_300mm_f_2_8_DG_OS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 DG OS HSM at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: rgb(255, 0, 0);">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------

